# My Molly



## MidnightPlaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello, I have a 10 gallon, freshwater tank. It's been set up for 2 years at this house + another year before at our old house. I have 6 adult fish (6 Platys and 2 mollies) plus 3 baby mollies in a small breeding tank within the 10 gallon.

I do have one large live plant in themiddle of the aquarium that has been there for almost a year. The tank seems to do very well on a regular basis.

My question is really simple, 1 of the black mollies has some white all the way around its lips (kind of looks like white lipstick) Is that a form of rot?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Does it look like this?








*Columnaris* 
*Columnaris (Flexibacter columnaris)*
*Synonyms:*
Cotton-wool, Mouth Fungus, Flexibacter

*Symptoms:*
White mouth with tiny filaments, white areas near edge of scales, clamped fins, fins start to rot in the later stage, fish struggles and sways near the surface

*Causes:*
This is bacterial infection which is very common in the aquaria and is very contagious. Immediate action is needed to contain it before it spreads to other fish.

*Treatment:*
Broad spectrum antibiotics, Sera Baktopur, Binox, Maracyn I & II, Kanacyn, Terramycin, Acriflavine, Furan, Copper Sulfate

_Flexibacter columnaris_ thrives very well in warm waters therefore it is necessary to gradually lower the temperature to prevent it from progressing.


















Pictures retrieved from Sera guide by Dieter Untergasser for reference purposes.
__________________
*
​*


----------

